# I'm very pleased with my 50w Bazooka



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I might go this route for various reasons. I have a 12 right now and thought of selling the system and getting a bazooka. Did you mount it to the trunk floor or is it just sitting there?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

It has 2 mounting bases and I screwed them into the fiberboard panel that covers the spare tire. The bases have straps that loop over the Bazooka tube. It would be very easy to take it out temporarily if you needed the full trunk to carry something.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Glad you like it ! It really gives the system what it was lacking.

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

I did the 100W 6" in mine, sounds great too. Not gonna win any contests but at least it sounds pretty darn good now.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I never used a bazooka basstube, but another option is an Infinity basslink. I had one in my nissan and i loved it. I'm thinking of picking up another one for the cruze since I miss the bass in my music. Like you guys were saying you won't win any contests BUT I'm not after that I just need that natural bass to make the music sound much more natural and better. 

I have a power acoustik Mofo 10. I never installed it ever but that this is a beast. It weighs like 30lbs(sub only) I didn't want to buy an amp for it so it's been sitting in the corner.. I've been trying to sell it on craigslist but no serious people yet.


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

I went and had the Infinity BassLink installed in mine and love it! 10" sub @ 200watts - a little pricey but sounds awsome.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Considered the Basslink, but when looking at reviews online they seemed to have a propensity to crap out after a year. Hopefully yours lasts longer than that!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

jfischer said:


> Considered the Basslink, but when looking at reviews online they seemed to have a propensity to crap out after a year. Hopefully yours lasts longer than that!


i ran mine for 3 and a half years no problems at all. I meant to take it out of my car before i traded it in but i forgot.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a Kenwood 12 in my car but it's need adjusting. I had the exact same 'system' in my Celica and it hit a lot harder than it does in my Cruze.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I have a Kenwood 12 in my car but it's need adjusting. I had the exact same 'system' in my Celica and it hit a lot harder than it does in my Cruze.


Celica was a hatch so it would hit harder. Could be be because of the actual radio in the car. The pioneer I had in my nissan I had a bunch of control of the eq. Not too much in the cruze I did adjust the levels.
Btw are you from cbus Ohio?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea I've had 2 hatchbacks with the same sub in both so maybe that's the reason. My sub sounds good o some songs and then on others not so much. Yea I am in north Columbus near Polaris.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

lol yeah for some reason hatches sound much better with subs. I'm not too far from columbus I have a couple friends that live down that way. One in Marysville the others somewhere in columbus lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> lol yeah for some reason hatches sound much better with subs. I'm not too far from columbus I have a couple friends that live down that way. One in Marysville the others somewhere in columbus lol


I also had kenwood 12s in my celica and they got duller in the Cruze mostly because of the hatch, of course, but also because of the factory sound deadening in the Cruze. Try opening your back seats, lol...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Just a heads up, amazon has the 100 watt tube on a lightning deal at 8:15 eastern time tonight 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

So are you guys replacing the head unit or just the rear speakers? What needs to be changed to make the stereo almost acceptable? I have always been "leary" about changing the head in my GMs since I was always told various things would not work electronically any more or was I sold a line of "crap". Where do you buy stereo electronics anymore. Best buy is the only place I know other than Crutchfield. Help?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I always use sonicelectronix.com. Great prices, fast shipping and I've heard the customer service is stellar. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Patman said:


> So are you guys replacing the head unit or just the rear speakers? What needs to be changed to make the stereo almost acceptable? I have always been "leary" about changing the head in my GMs since I was always told various things would not work electronically any more or was I sold a line of "crap". Where do you buy stereo electronics anymore. Best buy is the only place I know other than Crutchfield. Help?


Neither. Just adding a 100w, 6" Bazooka subwoofer in the trunk. Got mine from Amazon. It definitely makes the stereo sound a LOT better. The stock unit has absolutely no bass whatsoever, the Bazooka makes it sound reasonably good and even the 6" unit provides plenty of bass. Not gonna win any boom car competitions but it does fill in the low end pretty well.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

They still make those! I had two 75watt 8” tubes in a car 20 years ago!


----------



## Fire11258 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have 3 JL audio 12" subs in a box with a 700 watt amp that I want to install. I went to a place to have it done and they said that I needed to have an extra electronic peiece installed to balance out the sound cause I couldnt change the head unit. any ideas on how to install it?


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

Can you post any pics on how the bazooka looks in your trunk?
Thanks!


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

i have 2ohm 8 inch bazooka tube (running 175 watts) in the right rear foot well. and it rocks the car.


----------



## dvillase (Jan 21, 2012)

Is it easy to install an infinity baselink? I'm interested based on the form factor. Also what's a good price to pay? Prices range from $140-$200.

Does anyone have instructions on how to install on a Chevy Cruze?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

txlatino said:


> Can you post any pics on how the bazooka looks in your trunk?
> Thanks!


That would be great! also, what else is needed besides the tube? Do I need to run an amp or anything. Sorry for the ignorance, I don't know too much about aftermarket car stereo equipment. (I've been reading up on it though)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nobody said:


> That would be great! also, what else is needed besides the tube? Do I need to run an amp or anything. Sorry for the ignorance, I don't know too much about aftermarket car stereo equipment. (I've been reading up on it though)


My understanding is that bazooka tubes have built in amplifiers. I'm still a bit uncertain on how they get hooked up to power, but they're supposed to be comparatively simple to connect. 

For the price, I'd much rather use a dedicated subwoofer and amplifier as you'll get significantly better quality sound, but if all you need is a little thump, a bazooka tube will do.


----------

